# Big Man Clean Up



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Any time in July would work for me...


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I would be in and I bet I could get more people...I don't know why but that sounds fun...I have zero knowledge of any logistics...but I have two hands and I can bring trash cans and trash bags.

When you guys did it last time who organized it? How many people turned out? What did you do with the garbage? Did the guys cleaning up get to keep cleos and thundersticks they found? What kind of equipment did they need? waders? gloves? how many trash cans and bags? What did they do with it afterwards? Is there a local dump? 

I can help clean up, I can help organize and I can round up more people... 

This project needs a leader and a more specific scope...


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

I would absolutely love to help clean up the man river..especially. near tippy. Got my first nice steely there mast year. So many good memories. I WANT to clean it up. It would be a privilege! I'm only 24... Young buck and I garuntee I can get at least 5 of my buddies to come as well! Pm me with details and ill keep a close eye on this thread. July is also a good time for me


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

limpinglogan said:


> What did you do with the garbage? Did the guys cleaning up get to keep cleos and thundersticks they found? What kind of equipment did they need? waders? gloves? how many trash cans and bags? What did they do with it afterwards? Is there a local dump?
> 
> If done in July, water is plenty warm enough that shorts and tennis shoes are all you need. And a heavy duty garbage bag or two. Gloves would help with the snagging line you need to yank out of the rocks and wood. I was usually down by suicide so I just carried it out and dumped it at home.
> 
> I'm in if the wife isn't working that weekend. Otherwise I will have the kids. A draw down would be great if consumers will agree.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

limpinglogan said:


> I would be in and I bet I could get more people...I don't know why but that sounds fun...I have zero knowledge of any logistics...but I have two hands and I can bring trash cans and trash bags.
> 
> When you guys did it last time who organized it? How many people turned out? What did you do with the garbage? Did the guys cleaning up get to keep cleos and thundersticks they found? What kind of equipment did they need? waders? gloves? how many trash cans and bags? What did they do with it afterwards? Is there a local dump?
> 
> ...


I'll lead. I'll be happy to have your help though Logan.

I have organized a couple of these now. Although, Hutch organized the last one on the Big Man. You pretty much hit all the main points. 

You basically need: A date, a time, a meeting place, and a plan. Then you need manpower. Someplace to take the trash when you are done is important too. I'll see what Hutch did last time.

Equipment needed is minimal: Garbage Bags and Gloves are nice. Waders are a plus, but not required.

If you would like to float a section, then obviously some boats and additional logistics (planning) are involved. 

It sounds like (mid) July is favored by everyone. How about the 14th?

If everyone thinks that's a good date, I'll put up a web page for it on GLFSA. You don't need to be a member to come. 

Thanks,
Don


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

I can supply a roll (100) of heavy mil contractor grade trash bags and a boat if needed.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mhunter58 (Dec 27, 2011)

I had an e-mail exchange on 4-12-12 with someone I consider to be in the know about this subject. I am not including their name because I don't necessarily have their permission. I have also edited some of the e-mail details or else some of you would figure it out. The points and information however remain the same.

Consider the following:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Dear Sir,

A thread started a week or so ago on michigan-sportman.com which has drawn a decent amount of interest regarding a Manistee River clean-up. So far no one has taken the responsibility on to try to organize this. I thought of you&/or I thought you might know who would be capable of pulling this off.

Thanks,
John & Georgiana Miller


Hi John,

Thanks for the email and thoughts. You should know that removing or even moving river logs or snags is illegal. People do move things in the river to make a spot more fishable but it is unethical. The river is what the river is and it's best left to the river and Ma Nature.

Thanks for the note!
Sir

[/COLOR] 
Sir,

Nonono.. The thought was not to remove natural snags, I don't think. Only the massive amounts of line, hooks and debris associated with the line and hooks. Basically cleaning up the garbage &/or fishing gear debris. There are snags which have dozens (if not a hundred) feet of line hanging off them stretching downstream. I believe thats what is being talked about removing during a river lowering day/weekend like what apparently was done a decade or two ago.

Sincerely;

John H. Miller III 

Hi John.....just one more thing. 20 years ago the Power Co. lowered the river for such a clean up. Then as now, when that is done more aquatic life dies because of de-watering the river and steep river banks collapse because it takes the hydraulic pressure away. 

Ten years ago when Tippy Dam was re-licensed all of this kind of thing went away. Now Consumers is mandated to keep the river at outflow equals inflow to protect aquatic life and habitat.

Any movement to attempt to reduce flows for such an event will be meet with opposition.

Thanks for the follow-up, I understand the trash issues only to well.

Regards,
Sir<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

So....................
It sounds like a clean-up will have to be done at water levels existing at the time. A bit more challanging and probably more dangerious, but alot of fun and benefit none the less the way I see it.
John Miller


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

mhunter58 said:


> I had an e-mail exchange on 4-12-12 with someone I consider to be in the know about this subject. I am not including their name because I don't necessarily have their permission. I have also edited some of the e-mail details or else some of you would figure it out. The points and information however remain the same.
> 
> Consider the following:
> 
> ...




Appreciate you checking into this. Yeah, I figured there was no way Consumers would drop the river level for all the reasons they stated. I'm actually glad they won't, becuase it would be worse for the river than the trash. We can still do a fine job at normal flows, which if they continue on the path were on this year, should be pretty darn mimimal by July.

Don


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Don,

I like this idea. Will this be in addition to or in place of doing a PM cleanup in August, like last year?


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

REG said:


> Don,
> 
> I like this idea. Will this be in addition to or in place of doing a PM cleanup in August, like last year?


If there's enough interest - which I'll be checking shortly, I wouldn't mind doing both the Big Man and the PM. If not, then it might not be a bad idea for us to hop around from major river to major river year over year. That way we get as good of a turnout as we can and then hit another one the next summer. Looks like there's already strong interest in the Big Man...

I'm still planning to do the Bear here in Petoskey. Great community support last year, and the local watershed council has reached out to me to partner up as well for this year. That is currently scheduled for early August (the 4th, I believe). I guess it's getting time to start putting some concrete dates on these things. 


So back to the Big Man - everyone happy with July 14th?

Don


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

would be really nice if there was a lake flip about 3-4 days before the clean up 



limpinglogan said:


> Did the guys cleaning up get to keep cleos and thundersticks they found?


Limpinlogan, unfortunately if you find any thundersticks, rapalas or bobbers in decent shape, you will have to hand those over to me:evilsmile. I should be able to make it up there if it's in July.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Should work don. What time ya thinkin its a little bit of a cruise to get there.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

troutguy26 said:


> Should work don. What time ya thinkin its a little bit of a cruise to get there.


Yep, same here...couple hours drive...

Noon seemed to be a good time before but we might consider splitting the difference and starting at like 10 or 11AM cause it's likely to get HOT! 


A few more yeses for July 14th will seal the deal! Anyone else?!

Don


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

fishinDon said:


> Yep, same here...couple hours drive...
> 
> Noon seemed to be a good time before but we might consider splitting the difference and starting at like 10 or 11AM cause it's likely to get HOT!
> 
> ...


I'm in................couple hours drive huh?:gagajoke)


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

My vote would be noon. 11 secondly. I think its funny tho ones hoping for some lures and the other is prayin for skams lol


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

jerrob said:


> I'm in................couple hours drive huh?:gagajoke)


I feel for ya! You are an absolute trooper for making that trip!! 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

troutguy26 said:


> My vote would be noon. 11 secondly. I think its funny tho ones hoping for some lures and the other is prayin for skams lol


It's on my calendar. I will be hoping for both. If your driving that far, you might as well wet a line after the clean-up.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I will gladly give away any lures and smoke any skams in an apple wood smoker.


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

fishinDon said:


> I feel for ya! You are an absolute trooper for making that trip!!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


fishinDon I live about 3 miles from Tippy I will supply trailers and a truck to haul away debris and pay for the dumping if needed.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

TK81 said:


> It's on my calendar. I will be hoping for both. If your driving that far, you might as well wet a line after the clean-up.


What rig you gonna bring for the skams?............ a green one?


----------



## troutblood (Jan 6, 2011)

Im in for the fourteenth and I think I could get a couple buddies involved also.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Threefish - thanks for the generous offer! I'll PM you to get details in place.

All - looks like the 14th it is. Looks like no complaints on a noon start so let's shoot for that. I'll get a page up with details this week! 

Thanks everyone!
Don


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I wish I could be there, but just not possible. But I was wondering, would it be possible for the waste hauling company could supply a dumpster or two? I know that sometimes these companies will do that at no charge as a donation of sorts. Just a thought, one could be set up on each side of the dam.


----------



## troutblood (Jan 6, 2011)

toto said:


> I wish I could be there, but just not possible. But I was wondering, would it be possible for the waste hauling company could supply a dumpster or two? I know that sometimes these companies will do that at no charge as a donation of sorts. Just a thought, one could be set up on each side of the dam.


It would be nice to have a dumpster down there that would be big enough for all the trash. It might be a good idea to get ahold of someone that works at the campground and dam to see if that is possible.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

jerrob said:


> What rig you gonna bring for the skams?............ a green one?


Yeah, that sounds good. Gotta get up to the Mo and get some practice first.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Can someone who knows Tippy better than I do provide a good suggested meeting place? Are we better off on the North side or South as far as parking/access/logistics are concerned?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## troutblood (Jan 6, 2011)

The north side would be the best bet. It is much easier to get to and from the river without climbing lots of stairs which would suck carrying lots of debris. The DNR access is on the north side along with a boat launch. The river from the dam to suicide is easy walking all the way. I am going to contact the DNR this week at the guard shack and let them know of our plans and ask about a dumpster. They had a big one down there this spring but in the summer last year it was just a small plastic one for fish guts.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

troutblood said:


> The north side would be the best bet. It is much easier to get to and from the river without climbing lots of stairs which would suck carrying lots of debris. The DNR access is on the north side along with a boat launch. The river from the dam to suicide is easy walking all the way. I am going to contact the DNR this week at the guard shack and let them know of our plans and ask about a dumpster. They had a big one down there this spring but in the summer last year it was just a small plastic one for fish guts.


Thanks Troutblood!

I've also spoken with Threefish, who volunteered his truck and trailer to haul trash to the dump. Looks like he's still a go with that, but if we get a good turn out, like it's looking like so far, we might need the dumpster too!

Don


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Here's the web page for the Big Man Clean Up. Come join us on July 14th at noon!

http://glfsa.org/glfsa-big-manistee-river-clean-up


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

troutblood said:


> The north side would be the best bet. It is much easier to get to and from the river without climbing lots of stairs which would suck carrying lots of debris. The DNR access is on the north side along with a boat launch. The river from the dam to suicide is easy walking all the way. I am going to contact the DNR this week at the guard shack and let them know of our plans and ask about a dumpster. They had a big one down there this spring but in the summer last year it was just a small plastic one for fish guts.


What we did last time was Hutch running his flat bottom jet across and back to the ramp with debris gathered by the South shore crew...saved folks the 125 X2 step energy for the shoreline. The posted pic shows a portion the junk we gathered, there was more already in a truck and gone. A load was also gathered near suicide and driven back to the launch by boat.
All in all there were two solid pickup loads, not including the deposit cans and bottles of which there were a bag or two.....

For those unaware, member GVDocHoliday is the new Unit Sup for the Tippy Rec Area, he hasn't chimed in yet...I'll PM him for possible comments.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I can probably pull off coming up for the clean up, I'll bring my canoe w/river anchor and a kid or two.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Can we get this thread pinned to the top until just after the clean up time?

Last time they let participants into the north side for free (even if you didn't have a sticker) as long as you were there for the clean up. I think at this time of year wading back and forth won't be an issue and will be safer then climbing the steps with bags of trash.

As of now count me and a jet boat in. I'll have room for 2-3 more guys and I'll even drive up from GR and not ask for gas money!! 

I'll have stuff to donate for door prizes. One good thing to bring is a pocket knife to cut snags and pliers to remove any lures (if any are found).


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

StiffNeckRob said:


> Can we get this thread pinned to the top until just after the clean up time?
> 
> Last time they let participants into the north side for free (even if you didn't have a sticker) as long as you were there for the clean up. I think at this time of year wading back and forth won't be an issue and will be safer then climbing the steps with bags of trash.
> 
> ...


Good idea on pinning this thread StiffNeck! Also, great of you to volunteer to bring the boat! Hutch has indicated he will also participate so long as his schedule permits. Those jet boats will be a great help to our effort, no doubt!

Things are starting to round into shape quite nicely here and we're still well ahead of the game! 

@jimp - Thanks for your post explaining how you guys ran the clean up a couple years ago. Very helpful info there too!

I'll be communicating with many of you offline regarding details and organization so if you see a PM from me, that's likely what it's about.

July 14th at Noon! See you all then. 

Don


----------



## stevefishes (Jan 14, 2012)

Good plan, I'll come along and help. Any downstream limit? I usually put in at High Bridge and fish up to Tippy, but there is plenty of junk down stream from High Bridge too.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

stevefishes said:


> Good plan, I'll come along and help. Any downstream limit? I usually put in at High Bridge and fish up to Tippy, but there is plenty of junk down stream from High Bridge too.


A suggestion to consider:
By the looks of things we're heading for quite a turnout.
When the 7-8 of us did it last time it took us around 3 hours at a leisurely pace, including grabass time.
If everybody meets at Tippy and we are over manned for the task at hand, we might get a head count and send some volunteer crews of 2-3-4 to High Bridge, Bear Creek, Blacksmith Bayou and Rainbow Bend?
I know those are Fed, and maybe this spring will have their own crews in the camping/launch areas(?), Stevefishes is correct, from Tippy on down is the worst, but the other launches/parking lots/shore's are cluttered with trash as of now...not so much tackle.


----------



## troutblood (Jan 6, 2011)

I talked to the dnr at tippy and we can use the four dumpsters that they have on site and they will also have some trash bags. Im planning using my jon boat up above the coffer to clean that area.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Bump....let's keep this toward the top to organize interest and a game plan.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Bump..

I'm wondering if there would be any interest in doing a Berrien Springs clean up.

I fished down there Saturday for the first time. Highly disappointed by the amount of line and trash discarded along the river bank.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Don,

Are we still on for the 14th? Time? Meeting place? Needs?

Rob


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Hey guys, just make sure someone PM's me about a week in advance of when the cleanup is taking place. It'll give me some time to get my dumpsters(2x6yd dumpsters) emptied. 

As far as their use, I'm limited to collected trash between the dam and Suicide only. 

I encourage as many of you as possible to grab a campsite here at the rec area. Camping weather has been phenomenal this year.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Way to go, to all who helped! I couldn't make this one.:sad:


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

5,800+ views, and about 8 attendees. Nuff said from me on that one.

I know a few ran late getting there and then a few stayed a bit later then most of the group so there wasn't a "formal" ending. I was a little distracted while we were at the ramp and totally forgot about the gift bags. Pappy's wasn't aware of the clean up, but did match my donation to fill 2 small gift bag/door prizes.

If you were there, PM me. I'll wait a few days, have a drawing, and then send you your stuff.

A sincere thanks to all who made the effort and took the time to contribute. It was a great day to be out on the river, give a little back, and meet a few new people in the process. 

Any who were there are especially welcome to hop in on a fall/spring trip in the boat, of if you can make it, fish with me on the big lake out of Pt Sheldon.

Comparing this clean up to the one from 2 years ago, the dam area down to the Tunk Hole is actually pretty clean (or atleast for now). The 8 or so of us did manage to fill 7 very large contractor bags and collect a lawn chair in the process.

Others who decide to have another one may want to consider areas further down, or new waters all together.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Great job all, very cool thing ya'll did.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

StiffNeckRob said:


> 5,800+ views, and about 8 attendees. Nuff said from me on that one.
> 
> I know a few ran late getting there and then a few stayed a bit later then most of the group so there wasn't a "formal" ending. I was a little distracted while we were at the ramp and totally forgot about the gift bags. Pappy's wasn't aware of the clean up, but did match my donation to fill 2 small gift bag/door prizes.
> 
> ...


Rob and everyone else, thank you for your hard work on Saturday. Please don't despair the attendance too much. Things like this seem to gather steam as they go along.


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

It was nice to meet all of you in person. Jerrob thanks for the offer to take me on a float trip. I forgot to say thank you for the extra bags. Thank you! Rob thank you for offering up the fishing trips. I might end up taking you guys up on that. If you guys need a place to park your boat so you don't have to trailer it back and forth or a spotter or some walleye fishing let me know goes for all that showed up Sat. It might not of been a big turnout but there is seven less bags of trash on the river. Thanks to you.


----------



## mhunter58 (Dec 27, 2011)

By the time my wife & I got back upriver at about 4:30 or so we didn't see any one left from the clean up crew at the launch. We took a bit of a different approach and worked almost exclusively on the water using snorkeling gear and some hand tools out of my Gray Ghost. We managed to remove a fair amount of junk, bottles, line, etc. We hit four or five holes up around the launch area then three of the holes at Suicide and the main run at the upper Tunk. Basically the river bottom looks pretty good. And the areas I hit are a bit more fishable now for the moment. Certainly I felt disgusted with every bottle or can I retrieved off the bottom.... probable 30-40 of them......but given the amount of bottom I looked at and the hordes of people there during the fall, that didn't seem to bad.


Line is certainly an issue as far as creating snags. So if anyone is so inclined, now is a great time of year to get up there and snorkel around looking at "Your" spots....to see what is really there on the bottom and do a bit of house keeping down there. Just be very careful!!!!. I felt most confident with a pair of scissors always in my hand......and I did choose to wear tight fitting gloves to protect my hands. The scissors were very useful for the heavy clumps of line and as a safeguard if I was accidently impaled or entangled (which never happened). For the most part, most of the line simple breaks off by hand.

Remember that it is unlawful to move wood and rocks. That said, is there really anything wrong with removing a 1' dia. stick which is loosely partially buried and creating a snag? Just use good judgment.

BTW, the two major snags in Tunk still have the majority of line trailing from them (and probably hundreds of dollars worth of gear). The current was just to strong for me to hold position and safely work. I really tried but had to give up.

Oh. I saw lots of walleye in the holes! Some were around 30". None were small. No chrome though.

John & Georgiana


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

It was nice meeting everyone that showed up.

Team Diztortion, which consisted of my wife and my boy, cleaned up probably pretty close to a hundred pounds of line.

We even saved a crayfish that was wrapped up in dacron, mono, and braid.. 

We worked on the launch side and made it just above the handicap dock. We were working at a good pace until we found an area under the brush that was just littered with line.

We didn't find much for none fishing items, almost all over it was exclusively old line. We did find a couple of socks, those were handled with care... :lol:

It was a good experience for my kid. The last couple of times out since the clean up, he's helped clean up other stuff from areas we fish and expressed concern for the trash.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Guys, I haven't forgotten about the gift bags. Been swamped at work and traveling out of state a few times with the clean up.

I'm going to just go ahead and agree with the recommendation of one of the attendees. To all of the guys who brought a female/girl with them to share time on the river, you're winning the bags. The guys decided that we have enough stuff and would like to just pass these on to you. We appreciate your efforts to share a great day on the water with your significant others. There are now 3 bags to pass out. Besides, it should help you on your next trip to the sporting good store (Hey Hon, this is just an offset of that stuff we won up on the Big M!) :lol:

To the 3, please PM or text me your addresses. I think my inbox now has room.

Thank you again to you all for your work and effort.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm bumping this back to the top since I didn't get these out when promised. It was a long summer/fall to say the least.

I did PM back each of the 3 who had goodie bags coming to them to reconfirm their address a few mins ago. Please try to get back to me in the next few days so I can get these out ASAP.

Happy New Year.


----------

